# Film/Game music as Classical



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

Use of the word Classical meaning the era of music and Classical the blanket term for all era's.

Most people seem to use the latter, a blanket term meaning all eras. Unless they need to define it further.

So we could end it there, classical and contemporary classical. But here's some fun arguments.

Argument # 1: It is film music not classical music.

This raises a few questions. What does a piece by Tchaikovsky become when used in a film?

How can something entirely classical from conception, production and performance not be classical?

What is a film 'sound'?

There is no such thing as a film, soundtrack or game sound. The piece always falls into a genre of some sort.

I did a test and took a handful of genres. The piece To Zanarkand only fitted into classical music.

Of course you could say it would fit into soundtrack but that is everything.

Argument # 2: Its not classical its pop music.

To Zanarkand doesn't have lyrics, upbeat sound, drums or a backing.

It isn't really popular enough to be popular music. But surely Beethoven's 9th symphony is as pop as it gets?

Argument # 3: It sounds cheesy, thin, derived.

If it's not classical how can be derived from a classical piece or even plagiarism.

It must have some classical merit than surely? A piece composed in the style of Mozart.

Argument # 4: The shape shifting sheet music.

This is when you play a piece to someone and they applaud it and label it classical. Than a week later you let them know it is from a video game soundtrack. Now it is not classical at all.

Argument # 5: The piece did not start off as classical.

This is one of the stronger arguments. However To Zanarkand for example did start off as a piano nocturne.

So the argument collapses. But if we take ''One Winged Angel'' which is a mixture of rock and classical it makes more sense.

There have been occasions in the past where composers have taken a non-classical work and arranged it for orchestra; this was than known as classical.

For example Vaughan William's arrangement of Greensleeves.

There is some tolerance if someone takes the time or enthusiasm enough to arrange a piece and construct if for classical orchestra it is welcome. And is now technically classical.

If you turn a pop song into an opera it is no longer a pop song mathematically. So it falls into being a bizarre classical piece with an odd history.

Argument # 6: Violins doesn't make it classical.

I would agree with this. However film and game music is composed entirely in classical form and for orchestra or solo instruments.

The instruments point is interesting. If you have a classical piece performed by electric guitars it can no longer be classical. Since the definitions for classical music often include certain instruments only.

Argument # 7: It's not complex or composed for the purpose of music.

There's a large area for interpretation with complexity whether its complex orchestra or objects dropped on a piano with pencils stuck in it.

I don't understand the 'only allowed to be for some occasions and never receive payment to make it classical' argument.

Many composers got paid for their music and composed specifically for a ballet or opera or movie soundtracks in the case of modern Dmitri Shostakovich and Erik Satie.


----------

